# Player gesucht...



## NetBull (1. September 2014)

Hi, 

ich suche nach dem Player den ich auf meinem HTCone nutze. 
Ich hätte den gleichen Player auch gerne auf meinem Samsung Tablet. Bekomme aber nicht raus wie der Player heisst. Kann mir da jemand weiter helfen?

LG NetBu||

Screenshot vom Player:


----------



## ComFreek (1. September 2014)

Hi,

du könntest mal die Liste aller Apps durchgehen und die Apps, deren Namen du nicht kennst, einmal starten.


----------



## NetBull (1. September 2014)

Die heist einfach nur Musik... siehe screenshot...


----------



## ComFreek (1. September 2014)

Anscheinend ist das eine mitgelieferte App von HTC: http://www.htc.com/de/support/htc-one/howto/337717.html


----------



## NetBull (2. September 2014)

Mist... Dann brauch ich einen neuen Player. Dabei ist der player so was von genial.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (21. September 2014)

HI,
also der Player von Goggle (Play Music) sieht ja fast genauso aus.
Warum nimmst du nicht den?

Ansonsten lies dir das hier mal alles durch: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1720994

Grüße


----------



## NetBull (21. September 2014)

Eigentlich hab ich auf dem HTC einen player. Hätte aber gerne auf beiden Geräten den gleichen und mein Tablet ist ein Samsung. Cool wäre wenn ich auf allen Geräten (PC, Laptop, Handy, Tablet) die gleichen Playlisten hätte, bzw. zu den Playlisten auf die Musik


----------

